# Indonesian C130 crash kills 98



## CougarKing (20 May 2009)

Quite a tragedy.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/as_indonesia_plane_crash



> *98 killed in Indonesian military plane crash*
> By Agus Basuki, Associated Press Writer
> Yahoo! News
> 36 mins ago
> ...


----------

